# Experiences w/ Bontrager Satellite Elite Disc Fork



## samtaylor1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I need some help 

I am thinking of changing my steel fork for my Scott Quiring cross bike, to the Bontrager Satellite Elite Disc fork. It looks awesome and I love my carbon fork on my road bike (Alpha Q), however I am slightly suspect of its stabiliy. I was told people do race with it (obviously not UCI events). I would love to know what people think of it. I know it is on the Poprad and the Portland. Please tell me about how much you weigh and what you use it for. 

Note- I will be using it for some light cyclocross (nothing extreme) and commuting- Detroit/ Michigan roads.


----------

